# Chevy Cruze m3 style fender garnish



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

this chevy cruze m3 style fender garnish looks "classy" to me. Not so much ricey and out of place like what you see on Honda's. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Personally I like it. Where do you find out about stuff like this?


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry not liking them,,, i thought they were door sill covers,, then i would have liked them.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

Never liked the m3 fender garnish on any car. On a Cruze, it's can't be pulled off properly.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

justmike said:


> Personally I like it. Where do you find out about stuff like this?


Ebay! no joke....i browse ebay for random stuff. Just so happened to come across that and a few more cool mods for the cruze


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sorta reminds me of someone sticking a fake stick-on moustache on the Mona Lisa...uh, no thanks.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...sorta reminds me of someone sticking a fake stick-on moustache on the Mona Lisa...uh, no thanks.


no doubt


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...sorta reminds me of someone sticking a fake stick-on moustache on the Mona Lisa...uh, no thanks.


hahaha thats exactly what it can be compared to. 

visual is a must for this one.............


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

One side says Chevy the other is a cheese grater


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Welllll,

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, right?

I'm still choking on all the Ventiports folks were sticking on their fenders......crooked, backwards, six per side.....good gawd!

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OMG!

Am I the only one to notice this thread is so old it can legally buy alcohol?

Suckered me right in too.

Well, my comments stand but the OP likely has owned two cars since posting.

Rob


----------

